# Shipping a laptop: USPS or UPS? Best practices to ensure safe delivery?



## tobrien (Jul 20, 2013)

so I've got two old(er) and heavy-ish business line laptops I no longer need. These laptops will be shipped separately. That being said, I have a few questions:

1. *Courier to choose*: _USPS_ or _UPS_?

I want the laptops to arrive safely and in good time, of course, so I'm not necessarily trying to use a "Paco's Cheapo Mail Service Extraordinaire Services Corp., LLC, LTD,.biz" here. I'd trust UPS or USPS to do this just fine (I _would_ try FedEx or DHL, too, but aren't they historically more expensive?). Who do you guys recommend of the two? Alternately, should I let the _buyer_ choose who the shipment is done by?

2. *Packing*:

I definitely can't make a custom molded styrofoam enclosure/brace for these like laptops always come with out of the box from their respective brands, so is wrapping in ample layers of bubble wrap acceptable? Any other materials necessary in the box perhaps (peanuts, air bags, etc.)?

*As a side note*: I was thinking of using USPS Flat Rate boxes (_with insurance_?). What are y'alls thoughts on that? Or should I buy a super thick moving box instead and not do flat rate? 

3. *Shipping costs for buyer*:

Should I charge extra for insurance if the buyer wants it? Or should insurance be standard but factored into shipping cost?


Thanks guys for the help! I've shipped plenty of flashlight stuff through USPS, but nothing as heavy and potentially as sensitive as laptops.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jul 20, 2013)

tobrien said:


> 1. *Courier to choose*: _USPS_ or _UPS_?
> 
> I want the laptops to arrive safely and in good time, of course, so I'm not necessarily trying to use a "Paco's Cheapo Mail Service Extraordinaire Services Corp., LLC, LTD,.biz" here. I'd trust UPS or USPS to do this just fine (I _would_ try FedEx or DHL, too, but aren't they historically more expensive?). Who do you guys recommend of the two? Alternately, should I let the _buyer_ choose who the shipment is done by?



It's the seller's responsibility to get the item there intact, so I would choose whichever one you're more comfortable with.

FedEx Ground / FedEx Home Delivery is usually a lot more affordable than UPS or USPS for anything bigger than a 6" x 9" package, in my experience.



> 2. *Packing*:
> 
> I definitely can't make a custom molded styrofoam enclosure/brace for these like laptops always come with out of the box from their respective brands, so is wrapping in ample layers of bubble wrap acceptable? Any other materials necessary in the box perhaps (peanuts, air bags, etc.)?
> 
> *As a side note*: I was thinking of using USPS Flat Rate boxes (_with insurance_?). What are y'alls thoughts on that? Or should I buy a super thick moving box instead and not do flat rate?



Almost every laptop I've received that wasn't shipped in an actual laptop box arrived with the screen shattered.

They make laptop boxes that are not custom fit per model...they are just a largish box with enough Styrofoam pieces to suspend it within the box. You might be able to buy them at an office supply store...when I've needed them before, it's been to ship a laptop back to the manufacturer for repair, so the manufacturer usually provided them to me. You might check with friends and see if anyone has one if you can't get it at a store locally.



> 3. *Shipping costs for buyer*:
> 
> Should I charge extra for insurance if the buyer wants it? Or should insurance be standard but factored into shipping cost?



I would factor the insurance in.


----------



## PCC (Jul 20, 2013)

I used to work at a place where we shipped laptops all the time as well as having laptops sent back to us for repairs. We always used and suggested FedEx because they have a specially made laptop shipping box available for shipments coming to us as the folks using our laptops usually threw away the original boxes when they received them.


----------

